# Recommend me some great Shōnen Manga....



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

That are as good as FMA. I'm still new to this whole Manga thing, so forgive me If I sound like an idiot. FMA is by far the greatest Shonen manga that I have read. The main thing that kept me glued to the manga was the story. The complex plot had me in suspense. 

I like the fact that that Edward wasn't this super powerful guy getting abilities, and it really appealed to me. When I first read the manga, I thought Ed would have been like *Ichigo* or Naruto. You know? The teenage guy with the super speedy growth that is able to beat seasoned veterans. I held this belief until Ed and Alphonse go their assess handed to them by Scar.

I'm reading _One Piece_ right now(I'm at chapter 27) and to me It's just OK. I don't care much for Luffy's goal to be the pirate king. It has that "going up the ladder" type of feel like the other HST has. I hear NF singing praises about it and It doesn't look any different from its rivals. The only thing I liked so far was the exchange between Buggy and Luffy after Luffy's straw hat was damaged by Buggy. Still, I'm not giving up. It's probably just a slow start.    

The only manga I have read so far that gives me the same feeling FMA did is _Death Note_. I'm still at the early chapters, because I put it off to read _One Piece_


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 29, 2011)

hikaru no go. it's not loud and flashy, but it's good in its own quiet way (the last arc aside). this series is so underrated 

and of course, try reading hunter x hunter  it's a "thinking" shounen, very unpredictable and unconventional, not to mention fun. it's my fav manga


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

chikkychappy said:


> and of course, try reading* hunter x hunter * it's a "thinking" shounen, very unpredictable and unconventional, not to mention fun. it's my fav manga



Yea, I heard about this one. Wanted to check it out, but then I heard about an infamous "Ant arc". Was it that bad?


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 29, 2011)

Fairy Tail is the best shonen out there. It's basically about how friendship can overcome anything.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Read Shin Angyo Onshi. One of the greatest works of fiction period. The artwork can sometimes be constituted as stand alone Masterpieces by themselves. And the the storyline is simply magnificent.

Admittedly the artwork while good at the beginning only get more magnificent as the story progresses, and the story at first seems episodic, but all the events are tied together.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Fairy Tail is the best shonen out there. It's basically *about how friendship can overcome anything.*



 ewwww.















I can smell the cheese already. I'll check it out.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 29, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Yea, I heard about this one. Wanted to check it out, but then I heard about an infamous "Ant arc". Was it that bad?



as i said, i'm a huge fan of the series, yet i still bloody hate that arc  

but there are still others who love it anyway, so it depends on you  

but i definitely think the series it's worth the try. for me, everything up until that arc is great


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 29, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> ewwww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can also try Hitman Reborn. It's about mafia and babies.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a few examples of the artwork in SAO


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 29, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Fairy Tail is the best shonen out there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 29, 2011)

Try out Boku no Pico

I think it will suit your preferences, mein square


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 29, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Try out Boku no Pico
> 
> I think it will suit your preferences, mein square



I support his suggestion. Great character development just like FMA.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> You can also try Hitman Reborn. It's about mafia and babies.



No more mafia or Yakuza mangas for me. I couldn't get past 5 chapters of Sun-Ken Rock. Worst piece of crap I have ever read.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Try out Boku no Pico
> 
> I think it will suit your preferences, mein square





Kunkka said:


> I support his suggestion. Great character development just like FMA.





Fenix Down said:


> Thirding. Its one of those works that transcend the genre.



I will also recommend you this series. It's on par with FMA.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 29, 2011)

My conscience got the best of me, but not soon enough it seems.
Dam you Eisenheim!


----------



## applesauce (Aug 29, 2011)

The Chimera Ant arc in Hunter X Hunter is fine.

Anyways, I'd recommend watching the anime, then continuing with the manga.

The first episode or so is slow, but it quickly picks up.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Here's a few examples of the artwork in SAO
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





wow....





Darth Nihilus said:


> Try out Boku no Pico
> 
> I think it will suit your preferences, mein square





Eisenheim said:


> I will also recommend you this series. It's on par with FMA.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Seriously, read this single chapter right here. Its a flashback so you wont have to have known anything about the story yet. This single chapter is a masterpiece just by itself.

how do you modify facing direction within a "leap"?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 29, 2011)

I usually read Claymore whenever I'm tired of Bleach, Naruto or ''manga for the masses'' that is easily consumed. Claymore is a little more serious and without the weekly trolling, ret-conning and character wanking (If you will forgive my language ) of more popular Shonen titles. 

One Piece gets better and despite the flamboyant art-style it addresses certain adult themes which Bleach, Naruto and Fairytail sadly do not on a regular basis. I don't mind friendship themes, but it is sorely overdone. 

FMA and Death Note are classics, despite the latter being only 4-6 years old.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

it seems the pages are out of order in the link I posted

EDIT: Ok this link has the chapter as it should be read

how do you modify facing direction within a "leap"?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 29, 2011)

SAO is seinen. But it's a good read.

Death Note was alright (somewhat), but the quality went down for the last 3rd or so and the ending was bad.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Seriously, read this single chapter right here. Its a flashback so you wont have to have known anything about the story yet. This single chapter is a masterpiece just by itself.
> 
> how do you modify facing direction within a "leap"?



It won't spoil anything for me will it?

I think I should read it from the beginning.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with the person who suggested _Shin Angyo Onshi_. (Although it's actually a Manhwa, and apparently ran as a Seinen in Japan, according to Wiki.)  

Aside from that...I don't read much Shounen these days, but I liked _Hajime no Ippo_ -- it's great for hundreds of chapters, but eventually starts declining and getting silly...still worth it for the early stuff, though. _Shingeki no Kyojin_ is also a promising series so far.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck the rules. Everyone should be able to read Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2011)

the only shounen i've ever read which i'd consider as good as fma (though not directly comparable, being a different genre) is slam dunk

though if you're counting gto as a shounen, that too


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Other Good read's I would recommend are, Rave Master(first manga I ever read), Houshin Engi, Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas, Kurohime, Chrono Crusade, and Shaman King.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 29, 2011)

Seriously, if you're looking for a good plot rather than kiddies doing power-ups, look into Seinen:
- Urasawa Naoki's works: Pluto, Monster and 20th Century Boys.
- Inoue Takehiko's works: His later works are Seinen and masterpieces: Vagabond and REAL. But check out Slam Dunk as well, perhaps the most beloved sports Shounen manga out there (I hate sports manga, and I Still found Slam Dunk awesome). 
- Claymore is Shounen, but it's pretty well rounded like FMA was: the main character is neither the most powerful nor the leader, instead each of the cast pretty much has her role.
- I'll rec Shingeki no Kyojin too. Somehow, it wasn't as mind-blowing as I expected it to be, but a pretty solid read, no wishy-washy Shounen.
- If you want weird mindfuck, check out Dorohedoro or Leviathan.
- I have fond, fond memories of Great Teacher Onizuka too. Poor guy's doing his best. Kinda.
- People will likely recommend Gantz eventually.
- If you're into surgeries, there's Team Medical Dragon. 

Don't be too put off by the "Seinen" tag. Often it's like Shounen. Just with more serious art styles. And much better plots. Well, not always.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

I found Fist of the North Star a chore to read. I guess the outdated art style was just too much of an eyesore


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 29, 2011)

Comedy Shōnen : Read GTO ( Great Teacher Onizuka ) . I was also new at the manga thing when i started to read it and crap i couldn't stop. Trust me you won't regret it.

Fighting Shōnen : The Breaker (it's a Manhwa)-- has some badass moments and cool char/story.

Sport Shōnen : Slam Dunk ( basketball)   /  Eyeshield 21 ( American football)  and you don't have to be a fan of those sports to enjoy reading those 2 manga . Also Hajime no Ippo (boxing ) but i don't know if it's just me but lost interest in the last quarter of the manga while i was reading it and the last couple of month it was booring as hell.

Edit: Not Shōnen but one of the best manga created is Berserk and you should read it (probably you won't live enough to see the manga end but damn it's a must see manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 29, 2011)

Hoshi no Samidare
Ghost Sweeper Mikami
Gintama (comedy)
Great Teacher Onizuka
Kyou Kara Ore Wa!! (best delinquent shounen IMO)
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Sket Dance (comedy)
Rurouni Kenshin
Shingeki no Kyojin
Violinist of Hameln


Though there are much more better manga among seinens, not shounens.


----------



## Fran (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Kekkaishi.



*Spoiler*: _Badass Masamori_ 









Interesting cast of characters.


Hoshi no Samidare is also amazing and always overlooked. Gintama, GTO, Hunter x Hunter, give them all a try.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2011)

Agreed you should try GTO if you haven't already


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep with _One Piece_. It gets better, I promise. You will soon see what makes it so different from the other two.

One of my favorites is _Konjiki no Gash_. A great manga indeed. The characters, emotions and story are all quite interesting.

_Toriko_ is also a good one. If you like food, you'll love this. But it's just a lot of fun. Interesting characters and animals, fun fights and a very interesting world.

_Shingeki no Kyojin_ is a pretty new series and so far it hasn't disappointed me at all. It keeps you on edge, the characters are pretty interesting and there's a mystery that'll keep you guessing. I had never heard of it until a few weeks ago when I had just gotten done reading a chapter of something else. I saw the picture of the first volume and started reading.

I know you said Shonen, but still. I'm recommending one of my top favorites, _Parasyte_. It's violent since it is a seinen, but it is immensely enjoyable. The development of the main character, the situations that he finds himself in and the way the story unfurls is definitely worth a look. It was recently released by Del Rey Publication and they have done an excellent job in the translation. It's a complete series with 8 volumes. I remember first picking one up after finding a volume in the bookstore and I couldn't put it down. I bought it. The next day I came back to the store and bought their other volume. I didn't stop until they had all been released by Del Rey and the manga didn't let me down.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Keep with _One Piece_. It gets better, I promise. You will soon see what makes it so different from the other two.



or come to realize it isn't anything special.
It's a hit or miss series, no reason for him to have to fight through the entire series if he isn't finding it good after perhaps 50-100 chapters(which is an insane high amount of chapters to give a series your not sure if you like or not, but likely what a lot of OP fans would tell you to know if you'd like it ;P )


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Project ARMS is another great one, once the story picks up after the first pew chapters, you'll get swept away by it, and you'll be far into the manga before you know it.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 29, 2011)

Try with Kekkaishi, Hoshi no Samidare, Hunter x Hunter, Sengoku Youko and Shingeki no Kyojin (This is borderline seinien though)

Also as they mentioned above Shin Angyo Onishi is a great read, not a shounen though, Battle Angel Alita is another non shounen good read.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2011)

Ares is a pretty decent shounen manhwa, with some really good sword fights. I'm not sure how it is later in the story, since I haven't finished it yet. Artwork is a bit hit/miss though.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Hoshi no Samidare
> Ghost Sweeper Mikami
> Gintama (comedy)
> Great Teacher Onizuka
> ...



Darn, you've just listed out my list of favorite shonen, except for Hoshi no Samidare. I should be checking it out.


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2011)

Negima( long and good. It's a comedy harem which is usually a +1 when done right)
The Breaker and The Breaker New Waves( Manhwa. Nuff said.)
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer( I teared a bit at the ending)
Beelzebub ( Ogas a good MC. Kinda like HST but I find it better)
Psyren
School Shock
Bastard (long but good. Art is shit at first. Gets godly later on.)
JJBA( currently at pt.4 and liking it. Only thing I dislike is the filler feel in pt.3 but the MCs are awesome and strategy is used to win.)
MxO(Amazing but not likely to continue with a pt.2)
A Certain Scientific Railgun( give it to Ch.10)


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 29, 2011)

Akatora said:


> or come to realize it isn't anything special.
> It's a hit or miss series, no reason for him to have to fight through the entire series if he isn't finding it good after perhaps 50-100 chapters(which is an insane high amount of chapters to give a series your not sure if you like or not, but likely what a lot of OP fans would tell you to know if you'd like it ;P )



Poster just asked for suggestions and I gave them. 


What's the problem here?


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Aug 30, 2011)

Drop shonen and read good seinen if you want actual plot-lines.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 30, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Poster just asked for suggestions and I gave them.
> 
> 
> What's the problem here?




Nothing really, but it is quite strange that when it comes to OP people usually tell em to try out 50 or hundred chapters to see if they like it... while usually that can be done with 2-5 chapters in other series


----------



## Akatora (Aug 30, 2011)

nico robin3 said:


> I am not big one piece fan and he/she has read only read 25 chap not 100



 the thread starter has read 27 chapters of OP as said it didn't stand out to him yet...

and people tell him to keep reading...


really?


----------



## HInch (Aug 30, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> The Breaker and The Breaker New Waves( Manhwa. Nuff said.)
> Beelzebub ( Ogas a good MC. Kinda like HST but I find it better)



'Sup.

My sig might have some shonen in there or something. Just click and read them all or we're going to throw down, missy.


----------



## Remo (Aug 30, 2011)

I liked Houshin Engi personally


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys, I love you all! I'll definitely check out the mangas you have recommended. I'm reading Death Note right now and it's FMA quality, perhaps even better. It's weird that  a manga that's Mystery and Drama and mostly dialogue driven is more exciting than any of the HST that I have read.

I never felt such an emotional connection to Manga characters! Kira is the first villain that I seriously felt any antagonistic feelings towards. Aizen, Madara? No! Kira is the first baddie I actually want strangle to death.

I'm at chapter 11 right now.


----------



## HInch (Aug 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Guys, I love you all! I'll definitely check out the mangas you have recommended. I'm reading Death Note right now and it's FMA quality, perhaps even better. It's weird that  a manga that's Mystery and Drama and mostly dialogue driven is more exciting than any of the HST that I have read.
> 
> I never felt such an emotional connection to Manga characters! Kira is the first villain that I seriously felt any antagonistic feelings towards. Aizen, Madara? No! Kira is the first baddie I actually want strangle to death.
> 
> I'm at chapter 11 right now.



You need a manga in your life which shows you that friendship is more powerful than nuclear fission or entire armies.

That manga is Fairy Tail. Let it explain to you that with your bro's by your side, you can accomplish anything. 

Also fan service.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, Ohba managed to put together a mainly unlikable cast.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 30, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Nothing really, but it is quite strange that when it comes to OP people usually tell em to try out 50 or hundred chapters to see if they like it... while usually that can be done with 2-5 chapters in other series



Because everyone is different. There have been many people who get into the story in later chapters due to how the content of the story is constructed. With this knowledge, I gave him my suggestion. Personally, I've liked it since the first chapter I read of it. 

I don't see how it's strange. In fact, it's quite common to say "keep at it" with many things people do in order to get a great payoff. 

Anyway, I've started _HunterXHunter_ last week and so far I'm enjoying it pretty well so you may want to check that one out too.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 30, 2011)

HInch said:


> You need a manga in your life which shows you that friendship is more powerful than nuclear fission or entire armies.
> 
> That manga is Fairy Tail. Let it explain to you that with your bro's by your side, you can accomplish anything.
> 
> *Also fan service*.



Hmmmmmm

What is this "Fan Service" you speak of? Links please.

What's with this friendship thing? Is it like Pokemon? Death Note is depressing me right now, maybe I need some cheese to lighten up a bit.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail is nakama power on the level you have never seen it before.


----------



## HInch (Aug 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Fairy Tail is nakama power on the level you have never seen it before.



This. The friendship jokes go around to the fact that with your nakama as inspiration, teammates or literal power sources, the little kiddies always get to see a victory for good. I'm trying to be vague so as not to give plot details away. I'd suggest checking out the FT sub-forum. It's a good little manga if you don't take it too seriously*** which it's detractors really, really do.

***Note: _This is the same for all mangas, people._


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys so far(I'm at Death Note chapter 19) Death Note>Fullmetal Alchemist. Seriously, chapter 18 ending was godly! I seriously didn't expect it. L is epic(I think I'm going gay for him). I hope the other mangas will be this great.


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 30, 2011)

Akatora said:


> the thread starter has read 27 chapters of OP as said it didn't stand out to him yet...
> 
> and people tell him to keep reading...
> 
> ...



Tell me a OP fan that become one by Chapter 27.....

anyways Hunter x hunter is a great alternative I've watched the Anime dub and First OVA, then read the Greed Island arc of the Manga and now i'm reading from the beginning, good stuff. Toriko I also like but the first 60-70 chapters was a nightmare read due to bad subs but I think they're better scans of these early chapter now


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2011)

HInch said:


> 'Sup.
> 
> My sig might have some shonen in there or something. Just click and read them all or we're going to throw down, missy.



I plan on reading Crow and Worst sometime but I go a lot to read atm.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 30, 2011)

Slam Dunk
Rookies
Houshin Engi
Kekkaishi
Majin Tantei Nogami Neuro
Shingeki no Kyogin
Toriko
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Fist of the North Star
Dr. Slump
Blackjack

And probably a few others I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 30, 2011)

Death Note is a good manga, however, while it doesn't get bad, it will reach a point where it's not as good as it was in the beginning. I won't say why because it'll be a spoiler. But stick with it, it's remains a good manga.

It's good you're steering clear of Naruto and Bleach. They're terrible and huge wastes of time. Same with Gantz, if anyone tries to recommend it.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gantz is bad too Narci? I thought it was supposed to be great.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Gantz is bad too Narci? I thought it was supposed to be great.



Gantz is violence, gore and porn for the sake of being violence, gore and porn.

The only decent part of the manga was the development of the main character. Other than that it's terrible.


----------



## MdB (Aug 30, 2011)

Gantz is what happens when you combine a plotless morass of gun-toting people and excessive depictions of rape, gore, and nudity. It's boring and stupid.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2011)

at the people telling you not to take what you read seriously.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 30, 2011)

MdB said:


> Gantz is what happens when you combine a plotless morass of gun-toting people and excessive depictions of rape, gore, and nudity. It's boring and stupid.



I don't think Gantz has rape though

If you're referring to those Osaka alien-raping dudes... I think it would be qualified as bestiality, except the "beast" here doesn't have animal rights


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Aug 31, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Gantz is bad too Narci? I thought it was supposed to be great.


It appeals to people because of its excessive violence and sex. In addition, the fights drag on so long that it becomes a chore to read through them, completely eliminating any enjoyment factor that could've come out of it.

It also has a habit of brutally killing characters off for the sole purpose of shock value, failing to realize that doing this every new mission makes it very predictable and boring. All this in addition to what MdB and Han Solo said.


HolyDemon said:


> I don't think Gantz has rape though
> 
> If you're referring to those Osaka alien-raping dudes... I think it would be qualified as bestiality, except the "beast" here doesn't have animal rights


The first few chapters have a scene where some thug tries to rape a woman. The psychic kid is also raped in the school bathroom by his classmates and coach.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are a few:

JJBA
Yu Yu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin
Negima
Claymore
666 Satan
Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------

